# Diva rat!



## coyote-walker (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm making my rat's cage a little diva house! lol She sleeps in knitted blankets, and I've got a liner that matches the blankets. There's a ceramic bathtub (soap dish) thatshe plays in. Looking for some other cool stuff to put in it for her, any suggestions?










UPDATED PICS!

Woo, I've put in the other set of blankets I have. Another knitted one, and a couple of Barbie blankets as well as a canopy.



















Also, I've already said this in another post, but for those just looking at this one...

I can't get a little friend for her right now, it's just not an option. I play with her for hours everyday to ensure she gets the same interaction and stimulation she would with another rat. 

A bigger cage is also not an option, although I have had a full grown rat in this cage before with no problem. As previously mentioned, I take her out a lot (as I did with the other rat) and let her get plenty of exercise.


I appreciate and understand the concern about the necklace, I'm aware of it and constantly keeping an eye on it. She seems to have no interest in chewing on it at all, but I assure you at the first sign of her even showing the slightest interest in doing so it will come down.


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

No clue what else you can do, but I'd take down those beads! The smaller necklace looks like it has beads that your rat could choke on.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

How about adding a ratty friend for her? it looks like she lives alone.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

begoodtoanimals said:


> How about adding a ratty friend for her? it looks like she lives alone.


I agree, the very best accessory is another rat! Also, the cage looks a little small, you might want to consider upgrading when you add a friend. 

Other than that... toilet paper tubes, hammocks, hanging wood chews (bird toys, or I found a cute hamster kabob that lets you skewer fresh foods, the girls just love it. Gives them a little extra something to do, and helps cut down rotting stashed veggies.), fleece tassels, etc etc.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

I doubt she'll choke on the beads.


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

My friends rat chewed up her beaded necklace that was on the floor and choked and died. I don't think it's worth the risk.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

o__o wow, ok nevermind then


----------



## ratlover4everrr (Jan 31, 2008)

the cage looks a little small :/ and i would strongly consider getting her a buddy. a lonely rat is a sad and depressed rat, not to mention a bored rat.


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

I use that cage as a carrier for my rats when they travel. It's really tiny.


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

Cute theme you have going on there, you're a lot more creative than me. My girls' cage is full of random items these days!


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Really, that's a glorified mouse cage.

Best thing would be getting a suitable cage, a friend, and decorate that.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

i love that metal basket you have hanging in there! what is it's original purpose and where did you get it? and how much?


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

I'll second (third?) getting her a bigger cage and a friend or two (with proper QT, of course). Rats are very social animals and do best with members of the same sex (or altered members of the opposite sex).


----------



## coyote-walker (Jun 20, 2008)

OnlyOno said:


> i love that metal basket you have hanging in there! what is it's original purpose and where did you get it? and how much?


I used to have a little pillow for displaying jewlery in it.  I added some metal clips and blankets and it's now a rat bed. 

As for everyone saying to get her a bigger cage and a buddy, that's really out of the questino right now. Also I've had a grown rat in this cage before with now problems. I take her out a lot so she can get excercise and stimulation by playing with me. I've been told it's okay to have a single rat so long as she's played a lot and has things to keep her active. I make sure to do that. 

I'm keeping an eye on the necklace that's hanging from the cage, so far she hasn't even nibbled on it, I thought of that too.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

why not join a local freecycle group or check craigslist for free or nearly cheap cages

it is not out of the question it is just whether you are willing to put any effort in doing something about improving upon the current option you have

you may have had a different rat in that cage but it doesn't change the fact that it is simply too small

I too had this very same cage & I removed the shelf & used it as a carrier for vehicle transport until I found something better.


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

Saying that having a suitable cage is out of the question is animal cruelty. Having a lone rat is cruel enough, but to have a tiny cage to boot is horrible! Rats are more social than people are even, no matter how much you play with them it isn't going to matter. You sleep at night, when rats are the most active and need their friends. If someone put you in a cage that wasn't big (like say the size of a small household bathroom) and you didn't have contact with people other than say 2 phone calls a day wouldn't you go nuts"?? bet you would! If you can't house and take care of your animal properly then why have one? 

Also about that necklace, are you going to wait till she gets bored one night chews and chokes on it before you decide to do something about it?


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

I am of the opinion (and I feel that most of the rest of the forum members are, too) that if having two rats and the appropriate sized cage is "not an option," then having any rats at all is not an option. 

You HAVE to be able to properly care for your animals, and with rats, being such social creatures, having a friend is part of the basic care requirements. It's like trying to own a dog without a collar or getting it rabies vaccines. There are some things you just HAVE to do. 

And just because you let her out a lot does not mean the cage is large enough, and it does not mean she's happy living in solitary confinement. 

Craigslist is a great place to find cheap cages, and oftentimes, single rats, too! My own dear Lola was a fabulous CL find, who now lives happily with two sisters instead of by herself.


----------



## coyote-walker (Jun 20, 2008)

omg, my post was abotu the CAGE, not the rat. I've read all the books and had a rat before who lived JUST FINE in that cage and alone, thank you! I've also talked with animal experts about stuff like this and they're the ones that told me she could live alone so long as she was played with alot.

Saying that I don't care about my rat or that I'm being cruel to it, is not only BS, but also very cruel on YOUR part. You don't even know me that well, how dare you try and tell me what I feel for my rat, or any other animal for that matter?! 

And no, I'm not going to wait for her to choke on it. As I said before she show's NO INTEREST IN IT AT ALL.

If you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all.


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm sorry that you feel bombarded or insulted, but we are just very passionate about rats. We are happy when we see rats being properly taken care of and happy.

I'm sure you are doing your best, but I'm sorry it's just not enough. There have been rats that go completely nuts from being alone. A past rat of mine chewed the end of her tail off because she was separated from her cagemate due to a surgery. 

Books are not the end-all know-all gods of information. Many people(including those that feel they have a decent enough level of expertise to write a book) are very misinformed on rats. We here are all experienced owners and we are all agreeing on this matter; we ask that you take what we are saying into consideration. 

Again, I'm sorry you feel insulted but we are only trying to help you better yourself here.

EDIT: To clear up, we are all suggesting not only a *larger cage*, but a companion. So we are giving you the advice you were looking for and more.


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

I've said it before and I'm gonna say it again..

Lizzy lived alone when I got her. I thought she was fine, I had her out easily 8-10 hours a day with me. 

As soon as I introduced her to Lark, Lizzy *lit up*. I didn't realize just HOW happy she could be until I saw her with a friend.

I'm sold... they need friends.


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

That cage is just way too small. Get a bigger cage, even if you think it is not an option. If it's not an option, then I suggest you finding a better home for your rat. Like everyone else has said, she needs a friend. I can never picture any of my rats being alone. When Rocky lost his brother, he got so depressed. When I introduced him to a couple new babies, the old guy just totally got soo happy. 
What are the dimensions of the cage? 
It's not hard finding a friend for your rat. I recently got a female who was free off of craigslist, and she's a sweet little thing.


----------



## collisiontheory89 (Apr 16, 2008)

I don't think we need to get vicious...these things always get too personal! I like the theme for the cage. I agree it is a bit small and think the rat would benefit from having a friend, but I don't think we need to attack her/him. I'm just as worried as you are but throwing words like 'cruelty' and 'bad owner' around don't encourage anyone to get help, the just piss people off.


----------



## coyote-walker (Jun 20, 2008)

collisiontheory89 said:


> I don't think we need to get vicious...these things always get too personal! I like the theme for the cage. I agree it is a bit small and think the rat would benefit from having a friend, but I don't think we need to attack her/him. I'm just as worried as you are but throwing words like 'cruelty' and 'bad owner' around don't encourage anyone to get help, the just piss people off.


Thank you for understanding.

Before when I said that a bigger cage was not an option right now, it's not really an option because 1) I can't afford it and 2) I'd have to make room for it in my apartment.

And though I know one rat could live in this cage just fine so long as it didn't get to big, I wouldn't dream of having two, then I KNOW the cage would be too small.

I am looking, and have been looking from the day I got her. My last rat was a small rat, and this one is going to be a large. I've been worried about getting her a bigger cage since I got her. Please stop badgering about it. I've also considered getting her a cage mate since before anyone mentioned it, so please stop bedgering about that too.

Almost every thread I read on these rat forums ends up being an attack it seems, and if it stays like that I'm going to leave. It's good to be passionate about things like this, but ya'll should all learn to do it in a way that isn't so cruel.


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Coyote, I'm very sorry if you feel attacked but the truth is that rats NEED companions. I wouldn't go so far as to call you 'cruel' for not having a second rat (as there are circumstances that would call for it), but a second rat is not a big difference financially or emotionally, and you will notice a huge change in her temperment when she gets to meet her new buddy. A great way to save your money for just rat things is to make a 'rat jar', which is a jar that you put some money in from every paycheck to go directly to rat things. I have a friend who uses this method and it ensures that her rats are always provided for.

I know cages are super expensive, but keep an eye on CL and you will sometimes get very lucky. Also, if your girl is big you have the option of making her a cube cage, which you can make whatever size you choose .

To the ones who were claiming this to be 'animal cruelty' and terrible, could you please find a nicer way to express what you're feeling? I know you all are very passionate about rats, but that attitude will scare off new rat owners more than cause them to change. We're here to help and make a difference so can we please do that in the most effective way possible? 

Cookies all around


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

I know money is tight..

But space wise you could make a mod ... or perhaps
keeping in theme a "pent house" like just an extra 
level on top of the cage.. utilizing the space thats free 
directly above it..

Maybe you have a dad, brother, boyfriend you could
swindle into doing it for you


----------



## ledzepgirl16 (Oct 29, 2007)

geebus said:


> I know money is tight..
> 
> But space wise you could make a mod ... or perhaps
> keeping in theme a "pent house" like just an extra
> ...


Hey now, some of us women are pretty crafty! :wink: 

Coyote, you have a lovely rat, and the cage theme is adorable. (I sort of went overboard with the diva thing when I got my cat...all pink stuff and all that...I got laughed at for it, because I'm sort of a tom-boy).

I won't repeat what's already been said. I agree with the "get a bigger cage when you can and get a cagemate." Except that recently I got a $100 dollar cage off Craigslist for $25. If you would like help or ideas on how to expand what you've got or get a bigger cage so you can get that cagemate you were considering, just say the word. There are some absolute wizards for creating cheap/free cages around here. I've gotten really neat ideas from the Rat Homes section.


----------



## coyote-walker (Jun 20, 2008)

ledzepgirl16 said:


> geebus said:
> 
> 
> > I know money is tight..
> ...


lol, i'm browsing craigslist and looking around. no such luck yet, and as before mentioned, money is tight.

I can't mod the cage since it's not mine. Its my best friends and it's sort of on a permanant borrow until he wants it back. I'm surprised he let me glue the ribbon onto it.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

I think my suggestion got buried

check freecycle... note the word free

the suggestion of modifying it is a good one as well. As I said I had this very same cage. At one point I added an entire 48 inches to the overall height by putting in a mid-section of hardware cloth & zip tied it to the original top. Super easy project. 

This worked for a short time with several small 5 week old babies but by the time they reach 2 to 3 months they needed much more room because 12 inches of width is hardly enough room for an entire floor much less the fact that shelf is only about 4 to 6 inches wide

*but the point is... there is always an option* You just need to figure out new ways of exploring them 

I have no comment about a single rat because sometimes a rat will stay on its own but personally I would have the rat tell me this rather than force them into the situation. I currently have two males that prefer to be alone however they are housed in a room with 18 other rats, so I guess technically they aren't alone. 

Since she is on her own you may have a hard time introducing a buddy & if you go with only one buddy, well then you end up with two single rats & thus the cycle begins.

Work on improving the cage situation & be sure to get one large enough for 3 or 4 before you attempt to get more rats.


----------



## tinyspook (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Coyote,

Loving the design of the cage... very Moulon Rouge!  but glad you are considering one that is a bit bigger. When I was looking for a new cage I went on ebay (but I'm not sure if you will get it if you are outside of the UK) I found a good sized one for cheap on there so its worth a try. 

I used to have my rat Blossom living on her own but then got lots of advice (similar to the advice you have been gettting!) saying that rats just should'nt be on their own. I didn't really see what all the fuss was about at first but then once I got her some cage mates she was a completely changed rat. She was soooooooo much happier and it was so nice to see them all together snuggled up in a heap. If you do decide to get her a friend go to the sticky on how to introduce rat and I'm sure you will have no problem.

Good luck in looking for a bigger cage.


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

Good luck with finding a cheap or free cage.





ledzepgirl16 said:


> Hey now, some of us women are pretty crafty! :wink: .


Yeah, sometimes a little too crafty if you ask me! :lol:


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

OGMsh i had the same cage for my gerbils!!!!
lol, that is sooo funny! though you do need to get a bigger cage. it is very small for a rat. (FN cage?)


----------

